# Round propane tank question



## welch72 (Feb 3, 2015)

Anybody ever seen a tank like this? I want to build a smoker out of it . I have searches but can't find much. Need some help with ideas please.













image.jpg



__ welch72
__ Feb 3, 2015


















image.jpg



__ welch72
__ Feb 3, 2015


----------



## themule69 (Feb 4, 2015)

It will work just fine. It might take a little more work to cut good lines on the radius. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## welch72 (Feb 4, 2015)

I think it will make a great smoker just kinda lost on where to begin. I want it to sit on stand somehow maybe a square fb on bottom that will be the stand too. Still trying to decide what to do.


----------



## gary s (Feb 4, 2015)

Never seen one like that

Gary


----------



## west tex smoker (Feb 17, 2015)

I had a tank like this years ago that I wanted to make a smoker out of.  I ended up having to move and my father in law wound up giving it away before I could come back and get it.  I had the same thought placing a FB right under it with some type of baffle so that I didn't have a huge hot spot and then creating a turn table for my grill so that I could reach the whole thing from just one door.

Cool find.


----------



## gary s (Feb 17, 2015)

That really would make a neat looking smoker

Gary


----------



## twisted minds (Feb 17, 2015)

I think you could make something similar to the BGE (Big Green Egg) Ceramic smoker.  If your lucky, weber grill racks might just fit as is and are easy to find for cheap.  Could even fashion your own heat diverter from a pizza stone.  If all else fails send it north to me, I'm sure I could find a use for it.


----------



## welch72 (Feb 17, 2015)

west tex smoker said:


> I had a tank like this years ago that I wanted to make a smoker out of.  I ended up having to move and my father in law wound up giving it away before I could come back and get it.  I had the same thought placing a FB right under it with some type of baffle so that I didn't have a huge hot spot and then creating a turn table for my grill so that I could reach the whole thing from just one door.
> 
> Cool find.


Exactly what I was thinking with the baffle and turntable


----------



## welch72 (Feb 17, 2015)

Not exactly sure what size this tank is yet but hoping someone could help me on how to calculate what size fb should be thanks


----------



## hoity toit (Feb 18, 2015)

I saw one at a cook-off one time like that and they made a couple of round rack that spun around inside with one door on the side. If I remember correctly it had a rod in the middle that supported the racks.


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2015)

Go here and you can figure it  

http://www.calculateme.com/cVolume/VolumeOfSphere.htm

Gary


----------



## welch72 (Feb 18, 2015)

Thanks Gary that's what I needed


----------



## gary s (Feb 18, 2015)

Be sure and let me know what you come up with

gary


----------



## grillinfool1 (Sep 5, 2015)

Picking this one up this weekend hopefully. I'm trading a roaster pig for it.













IMAG2054.jpg



__ grillinfool1
__ Sep 5, 2015


----------

